# my avatar



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

i was told i have to change my avatar due to being inappropiate. have been on here for years with no problem. what do you think? i have seen worse ones with chicks asses and thongs and no problem


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

That sucks, but i do agree with you there are ones that are much worse than yours.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I find it funny


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

who in the F told yhou that, i have one guess, i wont say a name, but this newer mod has been going around editing posts and what not i think it was this person, but no way dude, youve been here for years with that pic, why say something now?
no make'a sense'a


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nah, it's not terrible. Almost borderline though.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

The worlds going mad! I think its hilarious and have no problem with it whatsoever


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

if people found it inappropiate than i would have no problem changing it. i respect the people that run this site, but give me a break


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

CHANGE IT, i was forced to change mine.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> beercandan Posted Today, 03:27 PM
> *i was told i have to change my avatar due to being inappropiate*. have been on here for years with no problem. what do you think? i have seen worse ones with chicks asses and thongs and no problem


There is a big difference being asked (as in please) than being TOLD (as in CHANGE IT NOW). Since you have decided to make this a public issue instead of private via PM to get support, this was what I wrote to you so that all can read. Making this a public issue instead of PM, illustrates your immaturity.



> Please find another avitar that meets PFURY rules. I find the avitar you are using with the penis flopping around inappropriate for the age group found here. It also borders on obscene.


As of this moment, you did not treat me with the respect in handling this in private. You have not sent me a PM contesting this. Here are the pfury rules and I highlited the portion that pertains to you in BOLD below.



> 1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. This includes but is not limited to:
> * Harrassment (including PM)
> * Insults (provoked or not)
> * Goading
> ...


I have nothing further to add. I've linked this thread to Staff to see if they agree or disagree with me.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Can't really say anything to that haha.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

send it to the staff no problem with me. i just wanted to see what other members thought about it. IMMATURE(haha). maybe i should have pmed you, but im just getting others opinions. only because i have been here a while is why i posted, ive never had a problem with it before.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> beercandan Posted Today, 04:06 PM
> send it to the staff no problem with me. i just wanted to see what other members thought about it. IMMATURE(haha). maybe i should have pmed you, *but im just getting others opinions. only because i have been here a while is why i posted*, ive never had a problem with it before.


In case you don't know, the _only_ opinions that matters are those that enforce the PFURY rules. So your barking up the wrong tree. Everyone else can write what they want, but the only question is, does your avitar meet PFURY rules. I think not.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

never meant for this to turn into such a debate. pmed ya


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

dan has been using that avatar since i joined and im sure before that so I can see how hes a little annoyed by the request but I guess rules are rules.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

OMFG, the P.C.-ness of this world is really disgusting and that's what I find offensive. It's Mr. Bean for Chrissake, nothing Mr. Bean does could ever be found to be offensive...

I VOTE LET HIM KEEP IT


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

joey said:


> if people found it inappropiate than i would have no problem changing it. i respect the people that run this site, but give me a break


Here is the issue with avatars and pictures posted on this forum. Not everyone has the same view on them based on many factors like age, gender, religion or race....so what is considered fine by one person...doesnt mean it is fine for another. For the most part...our rules have been geared toward the younger male crowed that wants to put use half naked women as an avatar...we dont get too many guys wanting to put up pictures of other dudes flaunting their junk...so the issue has been pretty clear. We have banned avatars with chicks jumping up and down so their boobs bounce around...aside from the humorous nature of your avatar....there really is not much difference.
I have viewed your avatar as borderline..and I could see how someone could find it offensive...but I have not said anything because until someone complained then it wasnt an issue to me. Well...someone has complained and so we are asking you to change it.

Sorry if you think it is unfair.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

i think it should go 
and only cuz my britney statue had to go


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Nothing wrong with it, other people get away with far worse, and I've seen mods etc with worse.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> G23.40SW Posted Today, 04:33 PM
> Nothing wrong with it, other people get away with far worse, *and I've seen mods etc with worse.*


Really? Please list them.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

its really simple its not within the rules and they asked you to change it so change it.
be thankfull you had it for so long if your that attached.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I dont find it offensive, but I'm also 25, not 11 or 12, and there are kids on here that age sometimes. What if some kid wants to show his mom a thread so she knows what to buy him for his fish, and she sees that? She might not care, or she might tell him he cant be on the site anymore.

I guess I'm saying, it doesn't suprize me that its not aloud. If I owned this site, I would have made you remove it along time ago. A site open to people of all ages, needs to have content acceptable for all ages.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I had many people pm me about my avatar before...and I do change it not because their TOLD me to, but their ASK me to...big different...

I like your avatar as well...but their make me toke out my Tranny Avatar.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I personally find your avatar hilarious, but rules are rules and they need to be followed.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

okay okay i changed it. pmed him and sorted it out. never intended for it to be such a huge deal just wanted some others input.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I would much rather it be a borderline pic of a woman, although it does not offend me. But then again I work in the mental heath field. Out of 17,000 members, I'm sure some are probably offended. Personnaly I would not be fighting to keep that pic, not at all. I can understand having it a while and wanting to keep it, but it is generally an offensive pic. Put it on your desk top background if you like it so much.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

its mr bean...

nothing british can be considered sexually inappropriate...THEY'RE BRITISH!! (the brits know im just kidding around)

i think it should be up to the MAB or whatever to decide...i just wasnt a fan of Hastatus's remark of "the only opinions that matters are those that enforce the PFURY rules."

way to knock us all down a notch.lol

if only "their" opinions matter then why do all of us bother voicing our opinions? i guess the Reich rules all.
("reich" is meant sarcastically, obviously)


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I must say; I'm glad to see that terribly old avatar go.

I don't personally care for material that is substantially geard toward the homosexual male.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Beercandan comes from Britain iirc?

And has been asked to take down a British symbol from his avatar.

f*cking racist mods.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Puff said:


> i think it should be up to the MAB or whatever to decide...i just wasnt a fan of Hastatus's remark of "the only opinions that matters are those that enforce the PFURY rules."


The roll of MAB isnt to enforce the rules....the decision on something like this is up to the staff of the site. Of course we like to have input from the members and the board..but ultimately it is our responsibility to decide what is offensive and what isnt..and take appropriate action when it is needed. We will never please everyone..but on something this petty....I really dont see the big deal.

We are try to build a site that is appropriate for all age levels..because believe it or not...we are a forum based on educating people about these fish.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

haha i am british... but now its gone....whatever makes them happy i guess


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

beercandan said:


> haha i am british... but now its gone....whatever makes them happy i guess


Lol

In case you haven't read to many of my posts, my aboved post was satire.

Your previous avatar wasn't offensive, but wasn't humerous either. I would rather see female avatars though.

But, its just a fish site. Not a softcore general discussion forum.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

no way...beercandan IS british?

i was just talking about mr bean.lmfao

my bad beercandan. my bad indeed.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Puff said:


> no way...beercandan IS british?
> 
> i was just talking about mr bean.lmfao
> 
> my bad beercandan. my bad indeed.


its okay i dont care.. its all fun and games, i dont take it serious.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> who in the F told yhou that, i have one guess, i wont say a name, but this newer mod has been going around editing posts and what not i think it was this person, but no way dude, youve been here for years with that pic, why say something now?
> no make'a sense'a


You should really stop opening your mouth on any issue that isnt "spaming your way to 5k posts."

[/quote]
im sorry i thought that htis post was started to get an opinion form others, i havebarely been on here for the past month, and maybe my tenth post in such time you find a way to publicaly humilate me.
further i dont appreciate your negative attitude to how i got my post #, many of the posts were helpful ones to others on the site that didnt know anything like i did when i first started.
honeslty GG i dont know what i did to you, but maybe you should let me know so we can sort it out and you can stop attacking me like this, its really uncalled for and borderline childish, its almost as if your goaidng me into a fight so i can say the wrong thing and you can finnally ban me


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> QUOTE(Puff @ Mar 19 2007, 05:17 PM)
> i think it should be up to the MAB or whatever to decide*...i just wasnt a fan of Hastatus's remark of "the only opinions that matters are those that enforce the PFURY rules*."


And? What did I write that isn't true? Opinions matter on topics that are addessed to the general membership or in cases that pertain to MAB only. This entire matter could have been resolved in private, instead it was aired here in public. The avitar and my objection to it was not meant to be a membership vote which is what it appears beercandan was aiming for. The rest of you that are still complaining about it, get over it. It really wasn't any of your business to begin with. It was between me and beercandan.

He's changed the avitar and as far as I am concerned the matter is over.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

'Its like highschool all over again.

Drama.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

theres alot of hardcore's on this site that have power...w/e tho i could careless....that avatar is fine id say


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

Just black out his c*ck like in the Borat movie!


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Adam12 said:


> Just black out his c*ck like in the Borat movie!


im pretty useless with computers


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

beercandan said:


> okay okay i changed it. pmed him and sorted it out. *never intended for it to be such a huge deal* just wanted some others input.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Ya, I feel your pain. It just will not be the same seeing your posts without that recognizable avatar. But, as some have said.. rules are rules.

Someone pm'd me several weeks back saying my Negative Camber devil chick avatar was offensive.










Well, instead of arguing I just changed it. It was not a mod that pm'd me, but I figured out of respect of other.... I would change it.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Honestly, at least they still give you the option of having an avatar. I know sites where first thing they do is take away avatar rights if something posted doesn't meet their rules. Personally I did think the avatar was pretty close to borderline but didn't care. If you want to stare at other guys junk, then thats what you want to do, not what all guys what to do. Just change it and be over it. Just remember there are thousands of members here and not all of them will find that image acceptable.

I don't think this personal avatar is a MAB issue, its a mod issue due to their intrepretuations of the rules here. It appears a member complained about the avatar and when the mods looked into it it was deemed inappropriate.


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

I always dug your old avatar NegativeCamber. That's Coop's artwork. Sweet sh!t.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> I don't think this personal avatar is a MAB issue, its a mod issue due to their intrepretuations of the rules here. It appears a member complained about the avatar and when the mods looked into it it was deemed inappropriate.


Yeah I don't feel this is something we need to vote on. The rules are there. They were enforced. Dead issue. 
Was I offended? nahh. When I see MR. Bean I tend to zone out to save myself from painfull pointless humor. He ain't no Benny Hill. 
I like your new avatar better anyhow.

IBTL


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Did anyone actualy complain? apart from the mod?

And was the mod complaining on behalf of others "he felt" may be offended?

This is a pretty lame thing to do seeing as it has been deemed fine up till now.

Personaly I find Bullsnakes offensive simply because it scares me, I also find GG's offensive as it's probably copyrighted material.

world gone PC mad


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

joey said:


> who in the F told yhou that, i have one guess, i wont say a name, but this newer mod has been going around editing posts and what not i think it was this person, but no way dude, youve been here for years with that pic, why say something now?
> no make'a sense'a


You should really stop opening your mouth on any issue that isnt "spaming your way to 5k posts."

[/quote]
im sorry i thought that htis post was started to get an opinion form others, i havebarely been on here for the past month, and maybe my tenth post in such time you find a way to publicaly humilate me.
further i dont appreciate your negative attitude to how i got my post #, many of the posts were helpful ones to others on the site that didnt know anything like i did when i first started.
honeslty GG i dont know what i did to you, but maybe you should let me know so we can sort it out and you can stop attacking me like this, its really uncalled for and borderline childish, its almost as if your goaidng me into a fight so i can say the wrong thing and you can finnally ban me















[/quote]
Did you actually read what you posted? Raving about some unnamed loose cannon moderator with accusations of behavior we do not allow. I wasnt trying to humiliate you at all......I would hope people could actually be productive in a thread like this instead of using it to spew completely irrelevant crap. If you have issues with the moderators of this site then you need too let let the staff or mab know who it is and what they did. If you want to use someones thread to voice an opinion about the way this site is run...then your post is not relevant to the issue...and you need to voice your concerns in a new thread or to someone that can actually do something about it. All you were trying to do was inflame the issue.

I dont have a problem with you....If you have an issue...address it like an adult. But slamming someone...without actually pointing fingers....is weak.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

At the risk of further inflamming this topic (what else is new), here is my last PM to beercanden. Read what you want into it as you wish. It doesn't matter to me, but it is fact:



> Actually no, it wasn't a bad day. I saw your avitar a few months back when Xenon and GG made the decision to clean up PFURY and all is objectionable material. Your avitar was on my list to remove, but I forgot about it when I went on vacation. In fact, I had it saved in my folder to bring up to staff. Since I had not noticed you on line, I didn't think much of it until I saw you were still using it today. I thought by now it would have been removed. Had you PM'd a reply, I would have explained this to you in the first place and explained. I don't go looking for avitars, unless its one that catches my eyes. Your's was a reminder that I forgot.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Don't you find it funny they say it's a "family friendly" forum.

So the solution is to go around removing perfectly fine avatars, but instead leaving all the avatars of slutty women and post upon post of adult material.

There is certainly nothing family friendly about this forum.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> G23.40SW Posted Today, 11:09 AM
> Don't you find it funny they say it's a "family friendly" forum.
> 
> So the solution is to go around removing perfectly fine avatars, but instead leaving all the avatars of slutty women and post upon post of adult material.
> ...


So I take it, that's its perfectly alright for you and your family to see a guy in underwear having a flopping penis going back and forth is ok for your kids to see. Interesting.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Whatever....this place gets churchier and churchier everyday!!!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Leasure1 Posted Today, 11:30 AM
> Whatever....this place gets churchier and churchier everyday!!!!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

frank allways has a problem with something. hes like the resident bitch.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> nitrofish Posted Today, 11:37 AM
> frank allways has a problem with something. hes like the resident bitch.


So it begins. Personal attacks. Read the rules.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

my point exactly. stop crying will ya.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> nitrofish Posted Today, 11:42 AM
> my point exactly. stop crying will ya.


Or what? What are going to do? Post some more personal attacks?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

im just calling it like I see it. you are a complianer. a big baby.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> nitrofish Posted Today, 11:45 AM
> im just calling it like I see it. you are a complianer. a big baby.


Sorry sonny boy, the only complainer I see is you.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ooo I see a suspension a brewin. Lets see how deep he digs.

all we need is some cheese to go with this


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > nitrofish Posted Today, 11:45 AM
> > im just calling it like I see it. you are a complianer. a big baby.
> 
> 
> Sorry sonny boy, the only complainer I see is you.


wasn't this your quote?:

QUOTE
Actually no, it wasn't a bad day. I saw your avitar a few months back when Xenon and GG made the decision to clean up PFURY and all is objectionable material. Your avitar was on my list to remove, but I forgot about it when I went on vacation. In fact, I had it saved in my folder to bring up to staff. Since I had not noticed you on line, I didn't think much of it until I saw you were still using it today. I thought by now it would have been removed. Had you PM'd a reply, I would have explained this to you in the first place and explained. I don't go looking for avitars, unless its one that catches my eyes. Your's was a reminder that I forgot.

and let me get this strait, you have a freaking list! wow your unreal. waaa waaa, im telling.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> wasn't this your quote?:
> 
> QUOTE
> Actually no, it wasn't a bad day. I saw your avitar a few months back when Xenon and GG made the decision to clean up PFURY and all is objectionable material. Your avitar was on my list to remove, but I forgot about it when I went on vacation. In fact, I had it saved in my folder to bring up to staff. Since I had not noticed you on line, I didn't think much of it until I saw you were still using it today. I thought by now it would have been removed. Had you PM'd a reply, I would have explained this to you in the first place and explained. I don't go looking for avitars, unless its one that catches my eyes. Your's was a reminder that I forgot.
> ...


And? We were asked to look over the avitars that were objectionable during the cleanup period. That's what we do in staff to keep this site clean from porn. If I recall, you once had a site. It died for lack of interest, fighting and pornography. Did you think I would forget you?









You are complaining over a subject that was already resolved before you stuck your nose into it. My suggestion, go reopen a new site that fits your needs.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

And? We were asked to look over the avitars that were objectionable during the cleanup period. That's what we do in staff to keep this site clean from porn. If I recall, you once had a site. It died for lack of interest, fighting and pornography. Did you think I would forget you?









You are complaining over a subject that was already resolved before you stuck your nose into it. My suggestion, go reopen a new site that fits your needs.
[/quote]

I never ever had another site. you are mistaken.I like porn though. anyway was that a personal attack, do you feel better? deep breaths frank, deep breaths. your getting yourself all worked up. I suppose you don't take critasism well. you should probley work on that. and if it makes you feel better you can make fun of my spelling.

Im going to leave now, I have told you how I feel, and I have nothing else to say on the matter.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Guys, either just stop sniping at each other or this topic needs closed.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> nitrofish Posted Today, 12:01 PM
> 
> And? We were asked to look over the avitars that were objectionable during the cleanup period. That's what we do in staff to keep this site clean from porn. If I recall, you once had a site. It died for lack of interest, fighting and pornography. Did you think I would forget you?
> 
> ...


You didn't have anything to say in the first place........bye.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm glad you enjoyed my churchy post Frank......I knew you would get a kick out of that one.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Leasure1 Posted Today, 12:10 PM
> I'm glad you enjoyed my churchy post Frank......I knew you would get a kick out of that one.


It was funny. I could almost hear the angels and demons singing.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

LMFAO @ all this bullshit, seeing frank and nitro go at it, then GG you fella's made my day








only if us lower members could ban others, oh what a site that would be


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think all has been said on the topic. I appreciate Beercanadian understanding. We are just trying to make a site that everyone can enjoy...and if that means some people need to bend more then others...welcome to life


----------

